# Another guppy down :(



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

So I came home last night to another guppy died in the 5g hex. That morning b4 i went to work he was moving slowish and didn't have his tail opened. It was droppy and he looked like his color was faded. The other guppy in the tank looks kinda normal. And all 3 shrimp in there are fine (1 ghost,1cbr,1crs). The day b4 I tested the water and had 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and between 40 or 80 nitrate. So I did another 1g water change. But now the 2nd guppy is kinda hanging around the to of the heater (which o just put in 2 days ago). I thought it might be because the water temp dropped to 68 b4 i got the heater in the mail and then I put it in and now temp is between 79 & 82(the stick on type of thermometer) I thought it was from the shock of going from 68 to 80 ish in a day. Any thought


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

That could have causedyour problem. These fish are not a strong fish that can handle alot of changes fast.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, guppies don't like their environment changed too much. The more stable things are the better. I wiped out every guppy I had but one fry (about 25 total) all due to too many changes associated with draining and moving a tank and oversalting. Now that I have built up my population and young are starting to be produced again, I try to not change things in that tank very much. I still loose them every now and again, but for the most part they are very happy.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

the 1i have left its starting to droophis tail some but he still haas it fanned out. I was think about doing a 2 gallon water change tomorrow but guess I probably shouldn't now since the second one us kinda looking bad. My nitrates are always up between 40 or 80 ppm so I thought I should just do a 45% wc


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

Sounds just like what a couple of mine did here the last few weeks. 1 nice male & female, nothing worng with them, just laied down a died. All other fish are fine. Then I have the tough one. A female that thinks she can fly. Sneakey. Just changed some water yesterday and she did it again. Comes out of the 10 gal that is 16" tall and nose dives the the floor another 4 '. She is fine. Swimming funny as usuall. First time she did it it messed up her flotation. Swims verticaly half the time. Still goes fast horzontal when she moves. The guppies, tetra barbs, neons, black neons all get along good.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've found a couple on my floor. Too late, of course.


----------



## marcelomelloramos (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi, I a brazilian creator guppy


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

If you get some more plants in there it will help keep the nitrates down. Bananna plants seem to grow really well in this tank.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ya I wanted to pick up one of those. I keep going back and forth on if I should take the rock or of there and just throw more plants in there. Also think of this guppy goes I might just get a pea puffer for this tank or a betta.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Those will most likely eat your shrimp. Im almost positive the puffer will.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Puffer would also go after most other fish. With nitrates that high, I would test your water out of the tap first. if there isn't any nitrates in it. You can do a 50% water change and bring down the nitrates by that much. Also stuff a lot of fast growing plants in the tank to help take up the rest.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

susankat said:


> Puffer would also go after most other fish. With nitrates that high, I would test your water out of the tap first. if there isn't any nitrates in it. You can do a 50% water change and bring down the nitrates by that much. Also stuff a lot of fast growing plants in the tank to help take up the rest.


What would be a god low light fast growing plant to throw in there


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hornwort, green hygros and such like that. Even duckweed, frogbit and other floaters will help. On a different direction you can use pothos a potted vining plant and just stick the roots into the water not the leaves. They will take up lots of nutrients that other plants will take out.


----------

